# Help needed re p21



## ontour2009 (13 Jul 2009)

Hi, I would appreciate any help anyone could give me I need a P21 for 2008 asap for a grant application I have logged onto revenue.ie got my PIN and logged in, but it wont give me any information for last year it just says unfortunately we cannot process your request please contact your local tax office. I wonder has this happened to anyone else here? Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Jul 2009)

Contact your local tax office ASAP at the locall number on your tax credit cert. That's the fastest way to find out what's wrong. If you can;t find that go to www.revenue.ie go to the contact locator, put in your PPS number and it will give you the phone number of the correct office.


----------



## jack2009 (13 Jul 2009)

Go to or ring your local tax office!


----------



## ontour2009 (17 Jul 2009)

I got my P21 back today and the income is completely wrong on it, I only earned €3450 in the year and 660 in jobseekers benefit. I am using the form for my grant application. I cannot understand where they got there figures from there saying 9400 in wages and 660 in jokseekers benefit. Can anyone help me with where they would have got there figures and how can I change it?


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Jul 2009)

ontour2009 said:


> I got my P21 back today and the income is completely wrong on it, I only earned €3450 in the year and 660 in jobseekers benefit. I am using the form for my grant application. I cannot understand where they got there figures from there saying 9400 in wages and 660 in jokseekers benefit. Can anyone help me with where they would have got there figures and how can I change it?


 
You need to ring them and ask where they came from the amounts. If they are wrong then they will amend the statement.


----------



## ontour2009 (18 Jul 2009)

I applied for jobseekers benefit last year because I was only working one day every few weeks, on the form it told me to enter in my previous wages for the weeks before, I didnt have the correct balances beside me so I just guessed each week about 180 euro I was not making that much though and my employer filled out my p60 and paid my prsi for the correct balance, would this cause trouble? Im really concerned about it.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jul 2009)

ontour2009 said:


> I applied for jobseekers benefit last year because I was only working one day every few weeks, on the form it told me to enter in my previous wages for the weeks before, I didnt have the correct balances beside me so I just guessed each week about 180 euro I was not making that much though and my employer filled out my p60 and paid my prsi for the correct balance, would this cause trouble? Im really concerned about it.


 
Ideally you should get a certificate of "taxable jobseekers benefit" for the year and that is the amount which goes on the tax return. The local SW office where you signed can organise that. The reason for requesting "taxable" JB is because part of JB is not taxable ( think its €13/pw and any child element ) . Revenue and SW are not properly sync'd when it comes to JB so it's what you tel them that they put in.


----------



## ontour2009 (19 Jul 2009)

The part saying the amount of social welfare I got is accurate but the income (my earnings) is completely off, could revenue have took the earnings from what I said to social welfare (I just guessed balance to social welfare) TIA


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Jul 2009)

ontour2009 said:


> I got my P21 back today and the income is completely wrong on it, I only earned €3450 in the year and 660 in jobseekers benefit. I am using the form for my grant application. ?


 
Just a couple of things I notice here : 


At least you now have your P21 , and you can apply for your grant application without complications .
Your wages for 2008 are below the taxable limit , so you are tax free in 2008.
The error in gross pay should not affect your claim for grant approval .
As Graham07aid above , you can prove your earnings in 2008 , by sending the following documents to the Revenue office :


P60 for 2008 ( received from your employer/employers .
Certificate of earnings for 2008 which you can request from your local Social welfare office .


----------



## ontour2009 (19 Jul 2009)

....


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Jul 2009)

ontour2009 said:


> would the difference in the P60 and P21 not affect my grant application though.


 
The P21 is your official 'Statement of Earnings ' for 2008 , and this is the official document used in grant applications , afaik.

It is not easy for us to understand how you only earned € 3450 in total in 2008 and still qualified for Jobseekers Benefit , for which you only received around € 700 in total for year .

Like , you obviously qualified for JB based on your 2007 earnings , but the figures do not add up . 

Did you draw the € 700 JB at start of 2008 or at the end of 2008 ?

Were you on Jobseekers Allowance for part of the year ? 

The tax office may be wondering what you were doing for 52 weeks in 2008 , with earnings as small as above .


----------



## ontour2009 (20 Jul 2009)

....


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Jul 2009)

ontour2009 said:


> I only received jobseekers benefit for Nov and Dec and due to a family ilness I wasnt working fulltime and wasnt working at all in jan/feb.


 
In that case then , everything should work out fine .

You should qualify for your grant using your P21 ,

You could also query the tax office figures , but given the fact that you have received your P21 and you dont have a tax liability , it may be best to leave things as they are for 2008.


----------



## ontour2009 (20 Jul 2009)

I think I hopefully have it sorted now anyway, I would prefer for it to have the correct amount and hopefully I'll have a new P21 soon. Thanks for all you help.


----------

